
Twitch viewership is up because of global coronavirus lockdowns - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/18/21185114/twitch-youtube-livestreaming-streamelements-coronavirus-quarantine-viewership-numbers
======
mkagenius
Isn't this obvious?

